# Baby goat with diarrhea and won't eat!



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

I have a week and a half old baby alpine goat weighs 12 lbs has t had his bottle since last night wouldn't eat this am and had a thicker yellow diarrhea with mucous it is now clear with yellow mucous still hasn't ate a bottle still walks around I have been giving him electrolytes with a syringe and vet said to put 1cc of penacylin into his muscle twice a day so I just started that, any ideas on what is wrong would be helpful. I am giving him 10oz 3 times a day 8am 1pm and 8pm has grain available to him but he hasn't ate any maybe a few pellets. Please help new to the goat life but my son is in love with our goat.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It could be cocci, so test and treat for that. Keep him hydrated with the electrolytes, along with probios and some MOM or cd antitoxin. No milk until he's better...others will know more of what's right and wrong!  .

I hope he feels better!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you taken a temp?


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Yes this am it was 103.4


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a lot of milk for a week & a half old. Id cut that amount in half. 
What are you feeding?
He wont be ready for grain for awhile yet so don't worry about that.
I don't know what your vet is thinking but all the penicillin is going to do is mess up the flora in his rumen. Especially since I suspect this is too much milk related.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Seems a bit young for cocci but anything is possible I guess!
I would take a fecal sample in and have it tested for coccidia....also, how long has he been getting that amount of milk? Is he lethargic? Is he peeing normally?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely give probiotics


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

I'm giving him whole cows milk with evaporated milk in it, ya I did the weight x 16 then multiplied it by 10% and he should ou be getting like 19 oz a day so I will cut that when he feels better. How long does it take for him to feel better from to much milk? Ok I'll get a fecal sample around for the vet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Try giving him some baking soda, just a pinch in his bottle..


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

I just got him on Saturday so I have been feeding him like that through Monday and he has had no milk today.


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Yes he pees a ton.


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

No he is not lethargic he still walks around and wants to be by us, just a tad slower then usual


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Where would I be able to find probiotics?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

At TSC...they come in a small tub and you add to water.
Definitely get a fecal...


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok thanks called a different vet I'm bringing a fecal in in the am I will get probiotics then as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome....let us know the results...be sure to ask for a cocci count..


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok thanks so much


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Should I wash his butt up at all it's covered in diarrhea.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would!


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok just with warm soapy water and then dry him up good and he should be fine??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok thank you so much


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

with so much milk he was unable to digest..I dont understand why the vet said give pen!! he needs cd antitoxin to rid his body of the toxins the undigested milk left...if you dont have it or cant get it and he gets worse..the use Milk of magnesia...
I would feed him electrolytes in his bottle for 24-36 hours..no milk at all!...let his tummy settle..probiotics is a good idea..

good job of figuring out how much he actually needs for when he is ready for milk...

best wishes!


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks so much I'll go get that tmrw am


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Is there an easier way to get him to suck bc right now I'm syringing his electrolytes 20ml at a time and he fights it the whole time. I got him out tonight and his diarrhea is now a white mucous curdled kinda look and he was following me around sniffing at the grass and "talking" everytime he smelt a weed lol so that's a good sign I guess.


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

His poop is thickening back up so I'm going to hold off on the test until payday, he's doing better but still won't eat his bottle. Headed to TSC to get cd antitoxin and probiotics anything else I could try to give him a little help getting through


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may have to order the antitoxin online.

Just keep syringing if he won't willingly take it.


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok I called TSC and they have it in stock there. Should I start him back on milk today or wait until diarrhea is gone?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure it is antitoxin and not toxoid. 

Usually you wait till the diarrhea is gone.


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok thanks how many oz of electrolytes should I be giving him a day?


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Nvm that's an obvious one prolly the sane amount as milk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Same amount as the milk you were giving or the amount you should be giving.


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..be sure its C D ANTITOXIN not cd&T ( toxoid) and not Tetanus antitoxin...our TSC doesn't carry it any more..but I found a bovine vet supply store that does : )

heres a link

http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.U4X0UpRdV2A


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Where do I inject the shot of cd antitoxin?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Our TSC does not carry the antitoxin either....I order mine online.


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

I'm having the vet come out I think he has phnemonia now as well, stupid michigan weather


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Give shots where the neck meets the body..in that little dip..lots of extra skin there...always subQ unless its hormones...

glad your vet is coming...hope it all works out!


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Oh ok thanks I hope the vet can figure it out


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Vet said he looks very good for all the diarrhea he has, she said that I'm doing a great job at keeping him hydrated, his lungs sound great, there checking his poop will know in a couple hours the results, she gave him an antibiotic that's good for a week. So that made me feel a lot better were not out of the woods yet but we will get there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad he is on the mend


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok vet just called he has crypo so just have to wait it out. She also said I should switch to goat milk replacer instead of whole milk what's everyone think? From what I have read whole milk mixed with buttermilk and evaporated milk is 2nd best


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would stick with plain whole cows milk myself...I don't mix anything in it..my kids have always done good...but I raise dairy..some meat goat people like to add the extra to help them gain wieght

either way..I would not switch to replacer..:thumbup:


----------



## Hager09 (May 27, 2014)

Ok thanks that's what I was thinking


----------

